# No longer needed: 34.9mm front derailleur for 8 speed road bike



## DCLane (20 Dec 2014)

Wanted: 34.99 band-on front derailleur for an 8-speed chain. Double preferred but a triple is also OK. To fit my Carrera Virago 2001 magnesium road build

What do you have? And yes, it's a budget build (as always  ). I've some spare lime green bar tape and green cables, 2300 triple shifters, handlebars from here, spare wheelset from cyberknight and rear mech. It'll need a new saddle as well.

Oh, and the frame looks like this:


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2014)

I think I might have a Sora in vgc that fits the bill. Can you wait a few days cos its.buried in the shed and I need the daylight to hunt for it. If its the correct size you can have it for postage.


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2014)

Drago said:


> I think I might have a Sora in vgc that fits the bill. Can you wait a few days cos its.buried in the shed and I need the daylight to hunt for it. If its the correct size you can have it for postage.


 
Of course I can wait - thanks. I'm starting to put together the components for something to build over Christmas. Or rather, something which will help me avoid painting the study


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2014)

PM me a reminder on Boxing day and I'll.check on the 27th. Can't remember if its 31.8 or 34.9, but if it fits its yours chum.


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2014)

PM me a reminder on Boxing day and I'll.check on the 27th. Can't remember if its 31.8 or 34.9, but if it fits its yours chum.


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2014)

And I've also got a Sora 8 speed rear mech with less than a hundred miles on it if you're interested, pristine Nick. Just postage again if you want it.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2014)

I am actually looking for spare wheels, shoulda kept em


----------



## davester65 (11 Jan 2015)

Have these two if you're still looking.
Both Sora, both 34.9 band on, 1x Triple (very light used) 1x Double (unused)
£12 posted for either, or £20 posted for both.


----------



## DCLane (11 Jan 2015)

@davester65 - thanks, but Drago sent his.

I'll edit the title as well.


----------



## davester65 (11 Jan 2015)

No worries, glad you got sorted. :-)


----------

